# !!! forum offline tijdens 2de weekend september!!!

## garo

Wat is het probleem, waarom is het nodig ?

Als deel van het OSL datacenter vertrouwt forums.gentoo.org op hun database servers, die al een upgrade naar MySQL 5 hebben ondergaan. Wij moeten volgen en dus ook upgraden naar versie 5

Wat zal er gedaan worden ?

De database zal worden afgesloten en een zal een backup krijgen. Na een paar checks zal de migratie procedure naar de nieuwe database worden uitgevoerd. Als niets onverwacht gebeurt zal als laatste stap de conversie naar UTF-8 volgen.

Om de nodige stappen op de snelst mogelijke manier uit te voeren hebben de forums administrators besloten om de forums af te sluiten tijdens deze upgrade.

Waneer zal dit gebeuren ?

Deze activiteit start normaal gezien op 8 september 2007 en zal ongeveer 48 uur duren. De huidige status zal regelmatig worden getoond op de status pagina

Wat als er iets misloopt ?

De administrators hebben enkele uitvoerige testen gedaan om alle mogelijke problemen te kunnen opsporen. De meeste zijn reeds opgelost, sommigen hebben nog wat werk nodig voor we kunnen starten. Het kan mogelijk zijn dat enkele (heel weinig) berichten niet correct worden geconverteerd of dat usernames met speciaale tekens niet meer kunnen inloggen. Als je dat 2de probleem voorhebt, mail dan naar forum-mods@gentoo.org en we zullen dat geval per geval behandelen - denk eraan dat je mischien je username zult moeten veranderen.

Meer informatie

Voor meer informatie voor en na de conversie kan je deze (engelstalige) thread volgen.

Aangezien die niet meer beschikbaar zal zijn tijdens de conversie zal je dan de status pagina moeten bekijken of in het kanaal #gentoo-forums op het freenode ircnetwerk moeten gaan zitten.

----------

